# Labour has started



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry I don't have the answers you are looking for but I do want to wish you and your girl the very best of luck and thank you for sharing that amazing image!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm hoping we don't have much longer left 7.40am this morning (an hr ago) her temperature dropped to 36.6


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't have any answers either but best of luck! I hope it all goes smoothly and you have happy and healthy mom and pups


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks. I have changed my mind I could be waiting all day she is sleeping again. Temp is still 36.6 and we are in contact with the vet. I know I can ask them questions but I find the replays are never the same as from people who actually breed which is why I asked on here. I will keep posting up dates just incase someone reads it before she has the pups so they have all the information


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

She should have a really significant drop in temp and then it goes up to normal. You can expect puppies about 12 - 24 hours after the significant drop in temp. If you are only taking the temp in morning and evening you may have missed the big drop. How many times was she mated? Are you calculating the days from the first mating? When she whelped last time how many days after mating was it? Bitches tend to follow the same pattern each time. She looks as though there are at least 7 pups. Good luck and I hope all goes well.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Temp has been took 4 times a day since day 58 even more since the drop yesterday this morning i have been taking it about every hr I could list all the temps but as she had times where it didn't change I just for example 6am till whatever time and the temp. She was took for mating 3 days in a row the first 2 days were slip matings the 3 rd day we got a 15 min tie so this is the day I have been using but she could 63 days today. Last time she had pups on day 59 after 1 mating but when took for X-ray we had to go back a couple of days later cause it wasn't clear so I think it might have been day 61 to 63 that time she had 10 pups which I would say were kinda big smallest weighed 390g 12hrs after birth I had to sleep after i was up for 24 hrs by then 


I took a pic of where I have been writing temps hopefully you can see it clearly it's the crosses on the chart I marked wrong on day 57 and put a / at 38.6 instead of 37.7 I am about to take temp again to check the only time temp wasn't take was between 11pm and 4am last night I need some sleep and she was settled.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I understand about your temp taking now. She may go down low today and start whelping during the night. Difficult to tell but as she was going down today (day 60) and at 36,6 at 9am this maybe what will happen.
You are probably right to calculate from the real mating, also sometimes eggs are fertilized 24 hours or more after mating. It is always a bit of a guessing game. This is why the temperature guide is so useful. 
Your last litter were heavy pups for such a large litter. I hope by tomorrow you will have pups at home.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

ah this is so exciting! keep us posted!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

What we think we're her waters broke at 4.50pm all of a sudden she got up and wanted to go out and there was a quite a big wet patch on the white sheet it was clear but we rang vets to inform them as last time things went wrong within 2 hrs of her water breaking vet said it was not a puppy sack so now we wait it's now 7.30pm so going to be a long night her temp right now is 37.1 she is panting digging and grumbles now and then so guessing she is feeling it a little now


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! 
Update when you have time!

Mike D


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm of no help, but good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

She is uncomfortable she's pawed at me grumbles pants looks at back end and wants to go out to pace around the garden still no contractions . I'm just letting her do her thing and keeping an eye on her don't mind where she has them as I can always clan it up after


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

It's a girl more later


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks she had a boy about 10 mins ago aswell it's going to be a long night but she's doing great


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations, hoping all goes well


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks. I'm glad I have my iPad to pass some time with. So far 2 girls and 2 boys and still more to come she's having big pups again but she's doing great


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe Congrats.....Sending prayers it all goes smoothly.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

She has now given birth to 7 pups 4 girls and 3 boys just waiting to see if there is anymore before clean up begins plus it gives her a chance to rest a little. I don't think I was as calm as she was through it. Here is a picture I just took I don't think it's very clear but I will post another later today when I have the camera on hand and not just my iPad.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhh....so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhh beautiful little ones. Congratulations to all! I hope you will stick around and post pictures as they grow.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahh yes please stick around we love puppy photos. Congratulations happy everyone is doing well. Everyone needs a good rest.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor girl to have big pups again, but I am sure that it is good for them! Hearty congratulations. Give her some extra love from me when you and she have had time to rest (maybe in about 8 weeks!).

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks again for the good wishes and for the information on temperature it appeared Tessie is a little weird maybe her temp never got above 37.1 until after the birth of the pups I still haven't found my bed but appear to be wide awake so I thought I would give you the info on pups

Purple girl born 22.30 weight 505g
Black boy born 23.55 weight 540g
Pink girl born 12.30 weight 470g
Blue boy born 01.00 weight 525g
Grey girl born 01.50 weight 475g
Green girl born 02.35 weight 490g
Red boy born 03.00 weight 450g

Everyone has fed well mum still needs a bit more clean up she was a mess after but she's doing great. I'm you will see more pictures as they grow old plus we are hoping to keep a male and female if there is any suitable for showing this is her last litter so we decided it was best to try and keep 2. I know how much everyone loves puppy pics so I have took one with the light on this time and I will place any new pics in the puppy section as they grow. The next thing on the list is kennel reg names.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats. I'm glad all went well. They're adorable. Can't wait to see more pics. Good luck with everything


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Big congratulations, they look great chunky pups, Im sure she needs a good rest after delivering them, you too! Looking forward to further news and photos.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great news. Well done to you and Tessie. What heavy pups but all the roughly the same size which is good. She looks like a good Mum. Please keep on taking her temp at least 1 time a day in case of infection. Lovely to keep two puppies. Hopefully there will be two show quality ones. I usually chose them at birth when they were wet, you can see everything in their conformation. I was never wrong (used to breed Basset Hounds).
I am glad you will be posting pictures as they grow. Good luck with the next few days and nights.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful new arrivals!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations to you all.
There isn't much that's more exciting & happy than a birthing.
Puppies are so adorable. 

Hope mommy & you are getting some well deserved rest.

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful babies!
Glad to hear their delivery went smoothly. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures in the future.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous family, glad to hear it went well. Hope you are both getting some much needed rest....


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Mum looks like a natural!

Looking forward to seeing more photos as they grow


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Hopefully there will be two show quality ones. I usually chose them at birth when they were wet, you can see everything in their conformation. I was never wrong (used to breed Basset Hounds).
> I am glad you will be posting pictures as they grow. Good luck with the next few days and nights.




Thanks , I did take a look at the girls while wet the purple and pink ones seemed a little long in the back to me but decided it could be down to lack of sleep. I have the owners of the stud dog and his breeder coming to look at the pups at 8 wks of age I think they were as excited as I was when they found out so I'm hoping between the 5 of us I can pick right I have to admit I'm kinda bad at picking pups.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations!! They're just so darn cute.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats!!! What a bunch!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cazzy*

Congratulations to Mom and pups and you!

There is no way you could go wrong choosing any of these babies!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

cazzy said:


> Thanks again for the good wishes and for the information on temperature it appeared Tessie is a little weird maybe her temp never got above 37.1 until after the birth of the pups I still haven't found my bed but appear to be wide awake so I thought I would give you the info on pups
> 
> Purple girl born 22.30 weight 505g
> Black boy born 23.55 weight 540g
> ...


They are gorgeous--look as if they are all quite creamy like their mother. It's wonderful you get to keep two! Wish I could keep two. :


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

They're just such beautiful little things!

NewfieMom


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations!! The new pups look beautiful


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

A little bit of length in the coupling is not too bad for a bitch, more room for puppies!! What you can really see is the lay of shoulder, length of neck, depth of ribs, hind angulation, length of hocks and tail set. Great that you have the dog's breeder and owner coming at 8 weeks. Sometimes 6 weeks is better, then they change again. I preferred 6 weeks for choosing a basset - at least confirming the choice I had made at birth!! It is maybe better for the movement at 8 weeks. Perhaps they can come twice to look at them. Are your lines based on UK breeding? Can you show us a photo of the mum and dad. I just love the breeding side of things and stopped breeding dogs (and horses) 20 years ago due to a divorce and lack of space and money.
You must be so tired. Sorry to ask all these questions. No rush for the photos, when you have time.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> A little bit of length in the coupling is not too bad for a bitch, more room for puppies!! What you can really see is the lay of shoulder, length of neck, depth of ribs, hind angulation, length of hocks and tail set. Great that you have the dog's breeder and owner coming at 8 weeks. Sometimes 6 weeks is better, then they change again. I preferred 6 weeks for choosing a basset - at least confirming the choice I had made at birth!! It is maybe better for the movement at 8 weeks. Perhaps they can come twice to look at them. Are your lines based on UK breeding? Can you show us a photo of the mum and dad. I just love the breeding side of things and stopped breeding dogs (and horses) 20 years ago due to a divorce and lack of space and money.
> You must be so tired. Sorry to ask all these questions. No rush for the photos, when you have time.



I thought it was best to quote so I could remember what you wanted to know. The breeder of Dillen( the stud) can only come once but I am sure the owner who is else a breeder will come more if I ask I actually own and show one of their dogs plus this mating has been planned since start of year and we have all been very excited about it. My last litter was from one of her studs as well and that was a good litter it was just a shame only 1 pup (not pick of litter)was shown and only a couple of times but it did pretty good as it was owner handled and she didn't train any. ( not sure if you know how the shows are done here or awards but the pup placed Bim ( best bitch only the best male pup beat her) and then 3 rd in junior class at 9 months of age and her 
2nd show). I actually live in Sweden so that gives you an idea of my type dogs the grandfather of the pups is from an English kennel. Both parents have r-cert and my bitch has placement awards , ck's (The picture was took in June this year at a golden retriever club show where she placed 3rd in open class with ck out of 20 bitches (award given to dogs the judge places and think has champion quality without it you can't compete for best bitch) Tessie is on the left dillens picture was took in February 
I don't mind you asking questions.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Great little family!


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful pups! Congrats!!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats. .....Sooo cute


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are adorable. I think it is great you are keeping two babies since it is Tessie's last litter!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone we just found out today that Dillens owner and his breeder are hoping there is enough "show pups" in the litter so they can keep one each as well. I knew we had high hopes for this litter but I didn't know their hopes were this high it's was great news for us as I have only been showing goldens for 5 and half years and this is our 2nd litter ( I bred and showed Yorkshire Terriers back home )

thought i would edit this post now i am at my laptop to add a couple of pictures took last night when we checked the weight


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the information and the lovely stacked photos of mum and dad. They both have lovely type Hopefully you will get what you all want out of this litter. I live in France and am used to European and UK showing. You have done well. GRs usually have a lot of competition. I once won BOB at the Bundersieger show in Dortmund with a huge entry and 2 specialist judges from the UK (Bassets again) and a bitch I bred went to the UK and got her UK title, Reserve Best in Show at Windsor CH show and the Basset H. Club Best bitch of the year award.
It is so exciting that everyone wants a show quality puppy from you. You must feel very honored. Lovely puppy photos they all look strong and mum looks nice and relaxed.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Big Congrats on the new family. So glad to hear that they are all doing well. They are so adorable.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

wow that girl did good you must have been so happy. The pups are gaining weight with no problems


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok since they are growing we need NEW pictures!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> Ok since they are growing we need NEW pictures!



here are a couple i took just now. I do have a video clip of 2 of the pups on the move so if someone could let know how to upload that i can do that as well.

Mum has decided she no longer needs to look like a golden and is losing all her coat rather quickly as you can see on the bedding last time she ended up looking like a lab and i think she will again.

I was else wonder if anyone had ideas for kennel reg names. last time we had a weather theme(cyclone,storm,hurricane,tornado and twister) I am totally stuck on it although i have nearly 4 wks to complete paperwork.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah the babies are precious. You have 7 puppies right? What about a "Lucky" theme for lucky seven.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What about a spice theme? Pepper, cloves...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the Lucky 7 idea...

regarding loading video... most people upload their video to YouTube and copy and past the link into their message. I know there are a couple techniques but that's what I do.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes we have 7, 3 boys 4 girls. thats a good idea. i just thought of a maybe using precious stones as well think im going have to come up with 7 names for any themes and see what i like best. the only ideas i am getting today from the husband is starwars, lord of the rings. other then that he tells me he wants to keep the black boy and when i ask why he says because he came our backwards so he didn't land on his head and damaged it....lol I guess that was a good enough reason to him.

i wrote the top section then had to go see to the mum before i could post the pepper idea is good as well im gonna have to make my lists. i will see if i can upload to utube and try that way


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

cazzy said:


> Yes we have 7, 3 boys 4 girls. thats a good idea. i just thought of a maybe using precious stones as well think im going have to come up with 7 names for any themes and see what i like best. the only ideas i am getting today from the husband is starwars, lord of the rings. other then that he tells me he wants to keep the black boy and when i ask why he says because he came our backwards so he didn't land on his head and damaged it....lol I guess that was a good enough reason to him.
> 
> i wrote the top section then had to go see to the mum before i could post the pepper idea is good as well im gonna have to make my lists. i will see if i can upload to utube and try that way


Check in the technology section on GRF here, too. People ask this question all the time. I know there are more detailed instructions in there somewhere I just couldn't find them.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

ok if i have done this right these should be the 2 small clips i took 
the first mum had just left to go toilet the second she was back and feeding and i was in the whelping box so a closer look seems i have spent most of my time in out of it since she was getting ready to whelping it was where i spent pretty much all of thursday with her but my husband she kick out of the room.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ZUzF0O4C4&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X7b30y2gUA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It worked! What lovely little puppies. Greedy little nursers too, LOL. I can't get over how uniform their coloration is. In the States, it seems there is usually a range of colors in a litter. The sounds they make are wonderful. I didn't realize newborn pups could move around that much...!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks their color may still change here is a couple of photos of her last litter you will see they were about the same but it didn't last we had 2 go darker


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How about a theme around that volcano that is rumbling in iceland?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

They are so cute! I got to see a litter raised recently and was amazed how active they are nursing too. I called it WWF nursing....


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> They are so cute! I got to see a litter raised recently and was amazed how active they are nursing too. I called it WWF nursing....


oh that is a great name for it they were feeding earlier apart from 1 which came along and under them and pulled 3 before taking the teat one of them was feeding on


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

If people come up with themes can you think of 7 names to go with it as well please I am still having trouble deciding and when I find a theme I can't make up my mind how to use it


Thanks for all the help as well


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

How about the 7 wonders of the world - there are a few variations ancient, natural, modern etc and some of the names are LONG but could be shortened.

Ancient world


Pyramids of Egypt
Colossus of Rhodes
Hanging Gardens of Babylon
Mauseoleum at Halicanassus
Pharos Lighthouse of Alexandria
Statue of Zeus at Olympia
Temple of Artemis at Ephesus
 Natural world


Mount Everest
Victoria Falls
Grand Canyon
Great Barrier Reef
Prehistoric Caves in France and Spain
Paricutin Volcano, Mexico
Harbor at Rio de Janeiro
 Medieval world


Colosseum of Rome
Catacombs of Alexandria
Great Wall of China
Stonehenge
Leaning Tower of Pisa
Porcelain Tower of Nanking
Hagia Sophia in Istanbul (sometimes called the Church of Saint Sophia)
 Modern world


Eiffel Tower
Empire State Building
Suez Canal
Golden Gate Bridge
Dneproges Dam on the Dnepr River in Russia
Atomic Energy Research Establishment at Harwell, England
Alaska (Alcan) Highway
 Just did a quick google on these so hopefully not wrong! 
Gorgeous pups by the way, no matter what their name is


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

An astronomy theme from the star cluster Pleiades?


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

if it helps any their name will start with Prime Paws my husband thinks i should fine names with just 1 word to add on to make it easier like we did last time i kinda like

Prime Paws Diamond 
Prime Paws Sapphire 

and a couple of others but not sure what to use for the boys girls seem to be easier


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> An astronomy theme from the star cluster Pleiades?



going to have to look into that


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

this is what i have come up with so far that i like maybe you have others in these areas or can tell me if they are any good

boys- Zeus,poseidon,apollo,calypso (1 too many but not sure which to use)
girls - electra,europa,pandora,aurora maybe ambrosia

boys - topaz,amber,onyx,
girls - diamond,sapphire,ruby, pearl

not sure if i can use the 4 letter ones paperwork hasnt arrived yet and i cant remember.

i looked at names to do with stars and spices and came up with these from them 2 ideas

jewel,orion,phoenix,draco, need more for stars

spices i found cinnamon, rosemary,nutmeg,bayleaf,clove and ginger so maybe a few more for that aswell plus i wouldnt know what would work best for males.

i else like these it is sticking with the same as last time but i think they are nice 

Ice storm
Snow storm
Fire storm
Thunder storm
Hail storm
wind storm
dust storm 
winter storm
rain storm
sand storm

So any more ideas along these lines would be great thanks


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Those videos are super. Such energetic feeders and all harmonious in size and color. Congratulations. Names are difficult. I used to use the same letter for the whole litter, not a theme. I like the storm ones and the gem stones. Opel is another stone I like as a name. Amber makes me think of a darker coat color. The photos from the first litter are good too. You really started with a good bitch and stud dogs. It makes all the difference.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Those videos are super. Such energetic feeders and all harmonious in size and color. Congratulations. Names are difficult. I used to use the same letter for the whole litter, not a theme. I like the storm ones and the gem stones. Opel is another stone I like as a name. Amber makes me think of a darker coat color. The photos from the first litter are good too. You really started with a good bitch and stud dogs. It makes all the difference.


Thanks its always nice to hear that. I am really lucky to have my bitch. I didn't get her until she was 3 years and it was her breeder i got her from who had decided to stop showing and breeding goldens i was lucky she was willing to wait for 6 weeks until the snow had cleared so we could travel to collect her. Shes great with my kids and she's been good in the show ring and she passed her blood tracking test within 4 months of starting to be trained. She had never been swimming when i got her so the first thing we did when winter was over was head to the lake and she loved it now as soon as the hose is brought out she goes mad.

didnt think of opel ..lol


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I like the stone names, but I am partial as I jave a Pearl


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is fantastic to get a show bitch from a good breeder. My first bitch was 13 months when I got her from the UK and had been shown (including Crufts where she got a 2nd in Junior bitch). The breeder decided she was not quite good enough to keep and I was able to buy her. She produced a world junior champion in her first litter!! We used to have to do the blood tracking tests too with the bassets. Great fun getting up early to lay the scent and then wait 4 hours to train!! Only 4 months training is very good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cazzy said:


> ok if i have done this right these should be the 2 small clips i took
> the first mum had just left to go toilet the second she was back and feeding and i was in the whelping box so a closer look seems i have spent most of my time in out of it since she was getting ready to whelping it was where i spent pretty much all of thursday with her but my husband she kick out of the room.
> 
> 
> ...


The pups are so beautiful, enjoyed watching your videos. 

Here is how I embed videos onto the forum in a post. 

When you make a post, select GO ADVANCED, you will see the You Tube Icon in the gray section on the right above the white area where you type. 
Select the You tube Icon, two brackets will be inserted to your post. 

Copy the info *after* the equal sign (*=*) in the you tube URL in the website location at the top of the page of your you tube video. Paste it in between the two You tube brackets. I put the info in bold that I copied and pasted between the two You tube brackets. Select Preview post, if your videos show up, hit submit reply. 



1st video *46ZUzF0O4C4&feature=youtu.be*







2nd video *5X7b30y2gUA&feature=youtu.be*


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks for the info on the videos i will remember that for next


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

We hit a bit of a problem during the night my bitch seems to have diarrhea now. I heard her barking and got up to check her and she had jumped out of the whelping box and messed all over the floor my husband said he had got up at 1am to let her out because she had barked. There is no blood and temp appears to ok it is not water like but getting close to it. She hasn't been totally solid since having pups but it wasn't like this either so I will contact the vets in the morning to see what they say.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope it's nothing serious! 

I like your stone theme.

For the spice theme, you can also add cayenne, saffron, tumeric


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks she did manage to go from about 4am till 6.30 without needing to go again but when she does need to go it was the same. Her temp is 38.6 so basically normal. She did refuse her food this morning which started me worrying then she was sick once which really started me worrying but she did eat a little after that I am now making her some chicken and rice as it's bland vets open in 20 mins. My husband is driving himself and me nuts with worry this is his 2nd litter ever his first litter was a really bad birth where we lost a few pups so I can understand why I just don't need it when I have to think and check things


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

cazzy said:


> Thanks she did manage to go from about 4am till 6.30 without needing to go again but when she does need to go it was the same. Her temp is 38.6 so basically normal. She did refuse her food this morning which started me worrying then she was sick once which really started me worrying but she did eat a little after that I am now making her some chicken and rice as it's bland vets open in 20 mins. My husband is driving himself and me nuts with worry this is his 2nd litter ever his first litter was a really bad birth where we lost a few pups so I can understand why I just don't need it when I have to think and check things


Sending calm thoughts to you across the miles. Hope all is well with mama and pups. Please do keep is posted.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Just spoke to vet they are sorting out a special food and some supplements for her to have. My husband just left to collect it. They really didn't want to have the bitch and pups come in because of the amount of stress from it so trying to sort it from home first. If she gets a fever or seems out of it at all she has to be took in and checked. They were really grateful that we had such good notes of what happen during labour, birth and since he will never complain about all the notes and paperwork I fill out again (been taking temp twice a day since pups born and I am home with her all the time) it made it a lot easier for them to decide how to deal with it knowing she was being watched.Will keep you posted


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear this is very worrying for you. Has she always had her usual food. No cooked chicken with skin which may have spices, etc. on? No tinned food that she does not usually have. Sometimes a placenta can stay inside and cause an infection. Did they all come out? Did she eat them? That can give diarrhea. Taking notes is the best. Glad you did that throughout and taking temp since whelping too is so important. Hopefully your vet will be able to sort this out quickly. Thinking of you. Good luck.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Oh dear this is very worrying for you. Has she always had her usual food. No cooked chicken with skin which may have spices, etc. on? No tinned food that she does not usually have. Sometimes a placenta can stay inside and cause an infection. Did they all come out? Did she eat them? That can give diarrhea. Taking notes is the best. Glad you did that throughout and taking temp since whelping too is so important. Hopefully your vet will be able to sort this out quickly. Thinking of you. Good luck.



She was is on royal canin starter food designed for pregnant ,nursing bitches and puppy's same as last time and she was fine then. I never use can food she has always been royal canin food it is what all the breeders of goldens I know personally use for their goldens as well.It was plain chicken fillets with no skin on I cooked up for her. I counted 7 placentas 2 she did eat but the other 5 were put in a tub and I recounted at the end to make sure. The vet sent some royal canin gastro intestinal food and some pro-kolin+ home with my husband for her to have and asked me not to feed her till after noon and to only give her 100g at a time with about 3 hrs between feeds it is now 1.30pm and she has not been sick or been toilet apart from a wee so its looking good so far I have washed everything down in the whelping room all water and food bowls, washed all the dog bedding and floors made my husband cut the grass so I could see clearly when she does go. Yes I know maybe I'm over the top with it but it was all I could think to do incase 

It just came on so sudden she had been a little soft for a couple of days and input that down to the birth,cleaning pups and the 2 placentas she had eaten it was nearly back to normal yesterday .


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Just took this picture as you can see she's alert and happy to fed the pups


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for your detailed reply. You have done everything right. Maybe it was just the stress of the whelping. I hope now with the special food she will be OK. It is so worrying and you feel so useless. Good idea to mow the grass short and clean everything up. It also makes you feel you are doing something!! I once bought spit cooked chicken for my bitch who would not eat after whelping and she ate the skin with it - OMG - not a good idea. All the puppies got diarrhea too. A lesson well learnt. Lovely photo. She looks good. Hope her temp goes back to normal.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

she looks fabulous!! loving all the pictures!
hope she is feeling better


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Continued prayers that it's nothing serious.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

cazzy said:


> Just spoke to vet they are sorting out a special food and some supplements for her to have. My husband just left to collect it. They really didn't want to have the bitch and pups come in because of the amount of stress from it so trying to sort it from home first. If she gets a fever or seems out of it at all she has to be took in and checked. They were really grateful that we had such good notes of what happen during labour, birth and since he will never complain about all the notes and paperwork I fill out again (been taking temp twice a day since pups born and I am home with her all the time) it made it a lot easier for them to decide how to deal with it knowing she was being watched.Will keep you posted


It sounds like you are indeed very thorough. I imagine most vets would like to have access to such accurate info! And not stressing her by bringing her in sounds very wise.

There are several breeders on here whose bitches have gotten ill while nursing. I hope they will chime in too.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thought i would give a quick update her temp is 38.1 now she has had 2 100g meals so far and 1 dose of the pro-kolin we will give her another dose and another meal in abotu 30mins . She hasn't been sick again so that's good news and shes drinking good. Still has diarrhea but it is only a small amount at a time and it has been about 2hrs after food so i am hoping shes getting something at least.Milk supply is still good (thank god grateful for small things) pups are feeding good and they don't seem to be affected by it so far(fingers crossed). I am watching her weight to try and make sure feeding the pups doesn't become too much for her to cope and drain her i do have everything here to feed pups if it does but praying i don't need to use it but i am glad i have it here as a last resort. my husband says i'm a freak when it comes to details although he was glad this morning my folder with the info/notes for this litter else contains all the info/notes from her last litter and copies of her details and insurance just in case i need to refer to it. I just call it planning a head plus i only have to pick up 1 folder if i'm in a rush so if i give too many details sorry. Hopefully i will have more good news tomorrow and a quiet night.

Thank for more spice names we still haven't decided yet but it took a bit of back seat today. we are still open to any ideas of course


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, good to hear she's improving, hope she continues. 

The pups look great, just precious.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Mom is doing a bit better today she has lost a little weight but i expected that but nothing to major. i don't know any other way to put it but she's no longer completely running so heading in the right direction. She decided at 4am this morning that she needed food and woke both of us up barking and carried on till she got some food so i think that is another good sign she is becoming more like herself again(She has always barked if we are late feeding her to tell us).Temp is 38.1 so i think we are over the worse. after speaking to vet this morning we going to still feed her small meals today but every 2 and half hrs instead of 3 hrs and of course carry on with the pro-kolin+. The long term plan right now is just to carry on with small meals but often till we have 2 hrs between during the day then if that goes ok after a few days to slowly work her back on to the food she was having but staying with the small meals and going slowly with it so hopefully in about 2 weeks things should be back to normal. Pups are still doing good and not affected.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So glad to hear that your girl must be feeling better 
Thank you for sharing this amazing process with us.
It just goes to show how much loving attention goes into creating such wonderful miracles.
Sending continued healing vibes to Tessie and your all of your nuggets.
I love your precious stones theme


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you 
So i was killing time and took another video and decided to try and upload it here the way Carolina mom said. Thank you for the info Carolina mom. still took me a couple of trys..
*You might want to turn you sound down they are a little loud because mum just came back and its feeding time.*
dont worry the one near her tail did push himself under her leg and fed


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great news that she is getting better. Nothing wrong with being organized. I always had everything ready for feeding if necessary. Lovely photos and video. She is a fantastic Mum.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Well i was feeling a little better this morning about Tessie until i found out some info It appears there is gastroenteritis in dogs going around right now and quite a few breeders are being affected which would make sense as there was a big show here 2 weeks ago which most of us attended in this area. We are giving this info to our vet today when we collect some more food and hopefully he has something else up his sleeve to help us. We are a little more worried about her milk as last night we saw the pups couldn't get full off 1 nipple like before hopefully it was just a case they were being pigs which wouldn't shock me but we are going to keep a closer eye on it today and tell the vet anyway


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope she does not have the gastro bug you mentioned. I imagine (as you are so very thorough) that you are weighing the pups every day. Often after one week they eat so quickly that they empty the teats fast. Their weight will tell you if they are getting enough. With my bassets it was 1kg per week after the first week (500 grs first week). They were around 500 gr at birth so very similar to GRs. I hope your vet can help you over the next few days.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I have been weighing them every night I don't think the pups will double their birth weight by day 8 as you can see by the pic we think most of them may be 100g or so under. The black pup didn't gain anything yesterday so I am juggling pups about today to make sure he gets a good fed at least once every 3 or 4 hrs.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the weight chart. They have done pretty well and, of course, it is a big litter. You will just have to see how it goes from now on and maybe supplementary feed if necessary. I hope not as it is a lot of work and Mum is always best. You can get them to drink from a saucer at 2 weeks but they tend to fall in it!! Drinking at 3 weeks works quite well. Good luck and hoping Mum is soon 100% better.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks. I forgot to say the weights are give or anywhere from 5 to 10g they don't stay still very long think i need to invest in one of them weighing things you using for fishing but it's close enough. hopefully things will go well and mum can carry on feeding them all the time as like you said it is the best.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I haven't written for a couple of days as things have been rather busy around here. Mum is about the same as she was when i last wrote but has lost a bit more weight. shes on 40g meals 10 times a day,1 sachets of fortiflora a day and 2 packets of rehydration support a day. After speaking to our vets everyday and tracking her weight as much as i hated to do it we all decided it was best if we stepped in and bottle fed the pups twice a day to stop them from draining her as much (well the vets wanted us to feed them more then that but i said no not unless i had to). we are hoping this has been enough to help her recover.So with the bad news over with, the great news is the pups still don't have it they didn't double their weight and the weight gain did slow a little but they are gaining at least so we are grateful for small things and they now have their eyes opening. 
Purple girl looked like a pirate last night ..lol once all their eyes open i will take a pic of each and post here


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Glad Mum has not got worse. I hope she starts to get better soon and puts back the weight. The pups will be getting the benefit of the products she has through the milk. Bottle feeding is a lot of work but if you are managing to keep them putting some weight on every day you are doing a very good job. They will catch up when they start eating by themselves in a few weeks time. Lovely when they get their eyes open and start looking at you. You must be very tired but it is worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This is such an interesting thread. Thank you so much for taking the time to post in such detail. You are doing an incredible job!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Just emptied my camera and decided to upload a couple


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

They are absolutely precious and going to have some great color!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that mama is improving a bit. The puppies are gorgeous... would have loved to see purple girl as a pirate! very funny.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So thought i would give a little update. Mum is now doing a lot better still under weight but her belly is now normal at last (i think i woke everyone when i saw it was normal and yelled yes thank god). Pups are doing good the smallest weighs about 970g and the largest weighs around 1200g (give or take 5 to 10g) they are now 11 days old nearly all of them have their eyes open and they love their food like all goldens. My husband is talking to the vets today to see where we go from here apart from upping mums food intake a day so we can get some weight back on.Anyway thanks to everyone for the advice/info and the well wishes hopefully it looks like we are out of the woods now the only thinking we are waiting to see if we can change is the bottle feeds we give the pups twice a day i am hoping to stop this but at worse we will just have to carry on for the next 5wks


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It would be nice to end the bottle feeds I'm sure, but the good thing is--think of all the human bonding they are doing! Mostly I'm glad Mama is better. Would love to see more pictures when you have a free moment (I'm guessing there aren't many of those with all the bottle feeding...)


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good news that Mum is feeling better. The puppy weights are good too. Well done. You wont have to bottle feed for 5 weeks. They eat really well from a shallow dish at 3 weeks. They fall in it but Mum will help clean them up!! I used to soak puppy kibble in boiled (cool) water until it was soft and they loved it. It's true about the bonding. Nothing like bottle feeding to get them involved with humans really early. Photos would be lovely when you have the time.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I will be taking some new ones tonight. Trying to cut nails today as well last time it was easier they stayed a sleep but now when i go near the whelping box they start going mad. If its only 1 awake its makes noises and the others wake and go bonkers i swear its telling the rest "she's back its food time". I love bonding with them and its been funny at times like when 1 thought my husband didn't smell right and decided to poo and wee on him while feeding..lol. Tessie has learnt how things are being done when we bring the bottles out she goes to her bowl for food then sits next to me waiting while i feed them and as soon as i get up she jumps into the whelping box cleans them and then lays so they can drink her milk. I think if i bond too much all 7 would end up staying and i think the people waiting to come see them would not be happy don't think my husband would be either I am already finding my self being more picky then last time.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

"if i bond too much all 7 would end up staying"

Ha ha..it's so easy to fall for those little ones, isn't it?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Can I ask a silly question? 

Where the puppies feed it seems that the hair on the stomach rubs off because of all the babies up there. Does this happen before the birth naturally or is it something that happens after they are born?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

and i mean on the moms tummy


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Bosn'sMom said:


> Can I ask a silly question?
> 
> Where the puppies feed it seems that the hair on the stomach rubs off because of all the babies up there. Does this happen before the birth naturally or is it something that happens after they are born?



The bitch loses hair naturally with mine it started around 2 weeks before she gave birth but it does depend on dog and breed of course. Tessie is still losing hair now last time she ended up looking like a lab and took her 6 months to get it back to the point she could be shown again. Oh and trust me there is never any silly questions i have asked some before i was sure of but just wanted to check.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So here are the first pictures of all of our pups up close might not be that good but i will get better ones sooner or later. Just so you know i was busy seeing to my girl and the husband tagged them.
The top row is the girls and go in this order Purple-Pink-Grey-Green.
The bottom is the boys and go in this order Black-Blue-Red
Once we have their kennel names i will let you know but right now its just a colour.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Little Blue Boy! Love that pink tongue. :

:--heart:


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful puppies


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute puppies!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just loving the puppy pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Can never get too many puppy pictures!!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I am sure as they get older there will be loads more. Some didn't mind their pic taken others just didn't want to stay still i think we took about 25 pictures in total just to get these 7. Mum had a good bath and blow dry yesterday she looked so much better and i think she felt better as well. My garden on the other hand was covered in hair so looks like she will be a lab with hairy ears again. When her hair was wet i got to see just how much weight she had lost over the last week and it nearly made me cry but i know it is just a matter of time before she will start putting weight on she now has 6 meals of 150g of her special food and is doing great now.The vets are still in contact with us and ring every day to check up on her and pups i am really happy with how they have handled this.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

A-DOR-A-BLE!! 
Well done Tessie, wishing you all the very best.
Thanks again Cazzy


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos. You are going to have fun choosing the pick of litter!! I am glad Tessie is doing well now and that you have such a good contact with your vet. It will be lovely to see photos as they grow. Well done.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas on how to cut the puppies nails now. The first 2 times it was really easy as they ate and slept but now they are moving a lot more it is taking me 2 or 3 days to cut all 7 nails. At first i was holding and cutting but as they started to think it was food time every time they smell me i had to give up on that idea. So we tried with my husband holding the girl pups because he only feeds the boys in the evening and they same thing happen again as soon as i get close heads legs all start going mad but before this they are calm in his hands. I can't even help weighing them now because they just move too much. I am thinking maybe wrap them in a towel with the leg sticking out might work? Has anyone bottle fed pups and had this problem and worked it out ? oh added a couple of new pics


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am trying to remember how I did it. I think I cut them while they were being bottle fed. Rather my husband cut while I fed them. Try that and see. I love the photos and the one with Tessie is super.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What heart melting photos


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I am trying to remember how I did it. I think I cut them while they were being bottle fed. Rather my husband cut while I fed them. Try that and see. I love the photos and the one with Tessie is super.


Not sure i will have time to cut all the nails while they feed they are little pigs and don't take long to finish what we give them as its not a full feed its just a starter course so they still get 75% of Tessie's milk every time, But i will get my husband to feed and see if that works tonight.

My husband doesn't cut our dogs nails i did teach him to but hes a bit of a softy and freaks if he cuts them a little to short and it bleeds. where as i am more of the "Oops pass the quick stop i caught one" if i do it...lol


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That made me laugh. Thank goodness for quick stop!! I hope you manage to cut some, may be the front feet and then the back feet and the next feed. Good luck.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I normally catch 1 nail every week or so it just takes for them to move slightly just as i cut 
Thanks so far i have managed to cut 4 nails on 1 foot today i attack them while they are sleeping and that is the most i can do at one time before they know i am there


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought people would like an update on how things are going. Tessie is pretty much back to normal just needs to put on some weight now we are so that it is all over with and life is getting back to normal and i am able to get more sleep. The pups are doing really good but we still have to feed twice a day i think that is how it will be till they are weened but its not a big deal, they seem to want to hide under the bedding when they sleep now so that says how strong they have gotten already and how much they want to drive me insane already. anyway here are some new pictures and we think we now have names but will have to let you all know once the paperwork is through to confirm it.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok this is what I mean by hiding I just came in to do a quick on everyone and this is what I find. I am suppose to have 7 pups in this whelping box and half the time I can only see 3 at the most without looking now days it's count the bumps not the pups


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Gosh they have grown. They look great. What happens when Mum goes in the bed? I suppose they all wriggle out before she sits down. I am so glad that she is better and you are able to get back to a "normal" life. As normal as it can be when you have a large litter of puppies to play with.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

they do wiggle out she's really good when she comes to the door she starts sniffing and looking and slowly goes it and then of course they start moving


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That's good. She is a really good Mum.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They have gotten big!!!! So adorable!


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

What beautiful photos, I love the one where they are all hiding under the bedding!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What cuties! I helped a breeder 2 weeks ago with some pups nails. Did them just like I do my dogs, with a sanding drum on a dremel tool.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> What cuties! I helped a breeder 2 weeks ago with some pups nails. Did them just like I do my dogs, with a sanding drum on a dremel tool.


I would do that but the problem is getting them to stay still long enough as they are being half bottle fed still and i am the one that feeds them they think its food time every time i touch them its becoming more of a problem as time goes by half the time i only need to stand next to whelping box now talking and they start going mad. I am touching them more and more now so they start to get the idea that just because i am touching them doesnt mean its time for food. Hopefully it will get better once they stop with the bottles and are weened


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So i was going to give you guys an update by writing and posting a couple of pics but i thought you would like this a little more so last night i took another video just before we cleaned out the box. The pups are 19 days old have their voices, starting to play and getting first teeth now. This weekend we will start the weening you just know there is going to be a lot of mess when they are done. We have setup their second pen now in the living room so they will be moved there during the day starting next week to get them used to the normal noise of a household we was hoping to let them go outside but we have rain now and a little chilling so that will need to wait a longer


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely video. Brought back so many memories. Life will get easier when they starting eating puppy food despite the mess.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes it will. It has been a lot easier this week anyway. Mum decided that she didn't want us bottle feeding her pups about 3 days ago and every time i touched the bottles she jumped into the pen and feed them. So we have only done 1 bottle at night which has been really nice. We started putting Tessie back on the normal food i give when they have pups and a couple days later she started doing this. she and the pups are coping really good with it so as long as they are gaining weight we are going to let her carry on. They are starting to be weened today I am just glad that things have been pretty normal for a few days like it was at the start until she got ill.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good news abut Tessie. Nature is a wonderful thing. At least you have been able to have a bit of a rest the last few days. Looking forward to seeing pictures of them eating!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the video! One of them is quite vocal and active. I love the sound of puppy squeals and barks. That's great news that Tessie is back in good form. Look forward to more (and more and more  ) pictures.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

LOVE the video. What cuties they are!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys i am starting to get really excited about this litter. I know it wont mean much right now but i am starting to see the things that i love about each one only 3 or 4 wks to go and i should who we are keeping. I am hoping to try and stack them next week so i can get a look (well i am going to try stack and hubby taking the pics for me to look at ) Its been almost 2 years since i have stacked a pup that young so not sure how they will turn out. We didn't take pics of their first feeding from a bowl as i did each on their own to check if they were ready and they were so today they will feed all together so i will take some them. We had a nightmare this morning will i did anyway i had forgotten how much mess they can make over night, lets just say they all needed a wipe down this morning and i dont blame tessie for not cleaning them up i didn't want to touch them either. lol the joys of having to clean up after 7 pups when mum goes "no way and i am doing it you have got to be crazy". Looks like i might be putting the extra panels on the whelping box soon to try and limit that although i am sure it just gives them more room to make the mess.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha! I was a litter helper recently and there was a while that they had horrible poo and mom quit eating it. It was nasty! Turned out they needed antibiotics and that helped a lot.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I look forward to stacked photos. I remember stacking on a slightly wobbly table. They stayed still as they didn't like the wobble!! A friend who bred Welsh Terriers taught me that and it does work. She always hand trimmed her terriers on a wobbly table.
As for the mess when Mum won't clean up any more may be they will go out of the box onto newspaper now.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah we just added the extra walls to the actual whelping box we built now it is 240cm long and 150cm wide it gives them more room to move.when they are 4wks old they will move to a pen that is 180cm (i think) by 240cm during the day in the living room. we still have rain right now on and off but hoping we will still get a couple of clear days so they can go outside for a while during the day. I have noticed that if i cover where 1 wees then another will wee on top of that bit of clean newspaper so hopefully wont be long till they get off the bed and do their stuff.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> Haha! I was a litter helper recently and there was a while that they had horrible poo and mom quit eating it. It was nasty! Turned out they needed antibiotics and that helped a lot.


ahh not so good. Mine are fine they are just starting to be weened they just seemed to want to lay in it and stand in it them play fight with another one so they got a little messy not what you want to deal with when you just woke up at 6am.


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

So interesting reading all the posts and looking at the pictures. Your Tessie seems like an extremely good mommy.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Stitch2002 said:


> So interesting reading all the posts and looking at the pictures. Your Tessie seems like an extremely good mommy.


She is this is her 3rd and last litter as she is now 6 years old. She was a good mum the first time so i have been told. The second time she didn't really want to know the pups but it was a nightmare of a birth for her so we think that was why. This time it was great birth although it was long then she fell ill about 5 days after giving birth so needed extra help but now that she is back to her self and doing 95% of the work her self we just give them some puppy milk now in a bowl in the evening and of course they are starting to be weened now. she has managed to put a little weight back on so she looks better as well. I am just glad that now it is like it "should be"
and 2 new pics


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely pictures. Glad all is going well now. Have fun.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Here are the newest pictures at 4 wks old it was a nightmare trying to get them to stay still long enough for these. My 7 year old daughter else took a couple of pictures when the pups went into the garden for the first time.

the one with 4 pups is the girls and 3 pups is the boys.As you can clearly see Tessie has given us 7 big chunky pups. When we weighed them this weekend they were around 3kg (i think thats between 6 and 7 lbs). Tessie herself normally weighs 29 to 30kg (about 64lbs) and the dad weighs around 37-38kg (about 82lb) so the pups should take after them.

We had 3 "puppy buyers" come and look at the weekend 2 seemed really nice and we have invited them back when the pups are nearly ready to go but the 3rd was not so good so we had to ring them later and tell them they would not be able to have one of our pups. They didnt take that too kindly and sent a text my husband saying a load of stuff which just confirmed my choice of not letting them have one of the pups in the first place.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow what gorgeous little cherubs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cazzy*

Cazzy

Great picture of Mom and the pups!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable pups! They are getting big!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pups! Hey really are little chunks. 

Good for you for turning the angry guy down.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

It is really strange to come across someone like that here and i have never had this before even with turning down people with our last litter. We just explain that it is not a good fit with one of our pups but that doesn't mean it won't be with another breeder and they normally say thanks and good luck the same as us, But this just felt wrong as soon as they turned up they didn't touch my other dogs even with them coming and saying hello, just sat there and it just got worse they had loads of questions but it was all about what we expected and what was in the contract (which by the way here is strange because we all use our kennel club contracts and we are not allowed side contracts we have no say with the pup after we sell it unless we use a co-owner or breeding rights contract) when it got to the point where i was explaining that they need the hair on their feet trimming a little and of course nails every week the woman said "we had a dog that was suppose to be trimmed but we didn't and it had lovely hair" that is when i started to think "Not a good fit" with our winters they need this doing to stop the snow and ice building up so much it can happen even with us doing this just not so much and then she said "we had a great dane and i used to cut the hair on his feet " it became a "really not a good fit and what is she going on about since when do great danes have hair that long" and on top of that the husband kept going on about as to why we would send emails checking on the pup and why would we have puppy meetings and why would we like photo's of the pup as it grows up and after we explained all of this he said that it was very strange for us to do this and no other breeders they have talked to do this (which was a lie because most do) by the end of the 2hrs i felt like just saying "hell would freeze over before you get one of my pups" ...lol the plus side the other 2 buyers were great one hadn't had a golden before but they made lots of notes even with us saying the information would come in the pack with the pup and they had been reading a lot about them (i did tests this a little and it appears they had). They were asking questions but it was all the right ones eg what food,what type of lead do we think is best,what type of bowl,when do we hold the first meeting, would we be will to show them how to trim the dog, would we be willing to reply to emails/phone calls if they had problems and they were honest and told us there would be 2 hrs a day after the first month when no one would be home did we think that was ok or not because if not her mother is willing to come in and sit with the pup during that time. it was the same for older guy who came although he had a golden that passed at the start of summer at 11yrs but asked us to tell him everything because it had been a long time since he had a pup and he wanted a refresh on things.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos and fantastic big puppies. Well done refusing those people. They sounded ghastly. At least the other two people were nice and wanted to take good care of the puppy. I had one lady who worked and got an au pair girl just for the dog and help a bit in the house (no children). Do you have an idea which one you will keep yet? I really like the look of the girl 2nd on the left as you look at the photo. I am not a Golden expert (bassets were my breed) so I may be completely wrong.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I love sending breeders photos of pups that we have purchased from them! I know they love receiving those photos too! That's the whole point isn't it? What a strange couple. You are on the right track finding the best owners for your pups.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I can not remember what order i had them in on photo but i like the look of gray and green girl but pink has a bit of fire in her purple i think is to laid back for me i did get a couple of pictures of them stacked but only black and green stood good enough to get a good look blue did ok, but i am going to try again this weekend as well but here is what i got. My friend was helping me but its the first time she tried stacking a golden she does parson terriers but it was fun Red showed us what he thought of it and just laid down ..lol. We made the mistake of doing it after a feed so next time it will be done before a feed so should be better. I have a few breeders coming to tell me what they think of them when they are 7wks so we should know which we keep in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good job taking the photos with the wall of ribbons behind! It means they will all be winners won't they? Have fun with your pups.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

they are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Alaska7133 said:


> Good job taking the photos with the wall of ribbons behind! It means they will all be winners won't they? Have fun with your pups.



Lol well we hope so but I just want them to be healthy and have good lives I didn't even think about that at the time of taking them the pups were being moved into the whelping room for the night and half of it is our office it was the only place to put the table with all the extra stuff that came to go with the pups I haven't unpacked and sorted it out my husband was actually standing in the pen to take them. I am so glad I have sorted it all out now. I will have to remember to check where I am putting it.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

beautiful babies.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I just read this entire thread and it was thrilling. What beautiful pups!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I also loved the rosettes on the wall. Best place to take stacked photos, looks very professional.
Black is standing very well with the front feet well underneath so looks good, Green has the front feet rather too far forward so difficult to see what his/her front is like also makes him/her look longer in the back. Blue looks nice, difficult to tell much from the photo and Red is just a lazy boy. Lovely puppies.
I once had the breeder of the dog I used come all the way from central Germany (8 hours drive) to see my puppies (first litter with her dog). She stacked them so well and as they did not know her they were very good. 4 champions in that litter of 9. Every one wanted to use that dog afterwards!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh my gosh, they are just to adorable. they are to cute to be real!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I also loved the rosettes on the wall. Best place to take stacked photos, looks very professional.
> Black is standing very well with the front feet well underneath so looks good, Green has the front feet rather too far forward so difficult to see what his/her front is like also makes him/her look longer in the back. Blue looks nice, difficult to tell much from the photo and Red is just a lazy boy. Lovely puppies.
> I once had the breeder of the dog I used come all the way from central Germany (8 hours drive) to see my puppies (first litter with her dog). She stacked them so well and as they did not know her they were very good. 4 champions in that litter of 9. Every one wanted to use that dog afterwards!!


wow that was some litter!!.I never understood that just because that combo was really good doesn't always mean the next will be. 
I was on the phone tonight with the owner of the stud dog and she was telling me keep going the more you stand them the easier it gets which is true she told me to do it everyday so we will see if i remember on top of everything else.I do know at worse i will get really good pictures when she comes with 3 other breeders in the room 1 will get them to stand good they are all arriving on the 12th Oct so hopefully i should know that day which we will keep i am getting really excited although i am sure we will not all agree. We had more great news today Poppy my other female had her eyes tested today and got the all clear!! I was so happy it would have crushed me if she hadn't passed she's a great dog and her lines are really good and kinda rare on her fathers side as he only came to Sweden for a couple of months.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

They are just getting adorable!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great news about your other dog's eyes. Will you be breeding with her? It is funny how some matings really click. The German dog I used I had seen at a show and really liked. He had one or two lines on third generation that linked with my bitch but it was almost an outcross. His type really complimented my bitch so I gave it a try. It was his first mating. Other breeders used him after me (including the breeder/owner of course) and some of the litters were really good. He seemed to give his good points and no bad ones, even into 2nd and 3rd generations. My bitch who went to the UK and won a lot was his grand daughter.

You must be so excited for the 12th. Practicing stacking will certainly help with lots of praise. At first, I did not bother with the tail and concentrated on getting the legs and neck in the correct position. You can do the tail later when they stand better on their own. Get them used to being touched round the back, especially the boys. Also check their teeth as a judge would. Just a bit at the beginning not to put them off. Try to do it in front of a mirror so that you can see what the puppy looks like. Have fun.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I know i am going to have to use a mirror now hubby is suppose to tail me but is rather quiet ...lol stacking is a sore point with us. I train with the commands stand then stay then i do a 1,2,3,4 count in my head for placing feet then pull the lead loose a little and look he gets a little lost in the counts and its more of 1, where's the lead placed wheres my treat dang hair is sticking up on chest lets brush that down ...lol i am sure you get the idea. It just bugs me every time i try to teach him its 5 mins before the dog is stacked and all i can say is "you got kicked out". Hence the reason i show he takes pics but next year he may have to show i have the pups that may go up against each other for the first 5 months and i else have 2 girls in open class so they compete against each other so he has a long winter of learning this year so it becomes second nature to him. We do plan to breed Poppy just not sure when need to find the right male we are lucky with her as her seasons are have been 8/9 months a part. She might take time off showing next year not sure because she really needs more adult coat so if i do it might be good to breed then as shes out for a while anyway. I will show her in Feb next year and she how she does that will tell me if she needs time out. I decided to take the winter off to train the hubby and the pups as they will be 5 months old at their first show (inofficial class but official show)


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I know the problem well. He did not have the patience with the puppies which is why I used the mirror. I used to speak to mine in french so when I sent one to the UK the handler (son of the breeder of her grand mother) showed her, he had to speak french. Made every one laugh.
You will be busy showing so many and he definitely will have to know how to handle them by then. Lots of hard work ahead of you. At least he wants to help. Mine got fed up and I did it on my own with the help of some of my puppy buyers who became friends.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

lol he has already said if 1 of my friends are at the show i can ask them for help Its not really his thing but as i don't drive (correcting that this year) he has no choice but to come along and help. Oh we got our kennel papers today for the pups so now i can tell what the names are i used wiki to get them ..lol

Girls are 
Snow storm
Rain storm
Sand storm
Lightning storm

Boys are
Thunder storm
Ice storm
Fire storm 
yes we went with theme to match her last liter of Cyclone,Twister,Tornado,Hurricane and Storm.
now i just need to pick which pup gets what I was thinking of keeping Snow Storm or Rain storm for the girl and of course calling her Rain or Snow. Hubby gets to pick the boy name as long as i like it of course ..lol


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great names. Lovely when the papers come. I cannot imagine not being able to drive and hope you pass your test first time.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> I cannot imagine not being able to drive and hope you pass your test first time.


It was ok where i lived before everything within 10 mins of house now i live in a tiny village with 1 small shop and the bus don't go that often great for the dogs as we have a lake within 5 mins walk and woods all around. Not so great when i need to do some shopping so now i am taking my test guess we will see how that goes ..lol


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So thought i would give a quick update. Tessie is doing good lost most of her hair now after i brushed her out yesterday and has a bold patch on her neck which sucks but we knew this would happen. Pups act as if they are on sugar rush when a wake then it seems they all just drop and sleep ..lol only way i could put it. We did a weight check last night and at 6wks old this is their weights or as close as we could get and a little of what we have seen so far. 

Purple girl - 5.8kg - 12.7lbs (we think will be too big or really well built and little timid wont leave the pen on her own)
Pink girl - 5.4kg - 11.9lbs ( the fire cracker of the litter you know she is there and a bully)
Grey girl- 5kg - 11lbs ( a little timid at first in new places but after couple of mins is normal)
Green girl-5kg- 11lbs (does not care where she is she's going to have fun)
Black boy-6kg -13.2lbs ( we think will either be to big for show or just really well built but a softy)
Blue boy-5.6kg - 12.3lbs (bit of a bully loves to be cuddled) 
Red boy -5.6kg- 12.3lbs (makes the most of everything not scared or timid)

and of course now a couple of pics of them loose in the garden last week


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Only just seen these. They sound great and all with their interesting different characters. Their weights look good too. Well done you and Mum.
I bet you are really looking forward to the breeder's visit next week-end.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this thread but just read it all. They are some lovely pups! I cant wait to see more puppy stack pics and to see who stays! Congrats! You did a great job!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks. It has been a busy week we have our last 2 puppy buyers coming one tonight and one Sunday hopefully things will go good and i can at last stop interviewing people. All but 2 pups now are stacking pretty good hopefully will get new pics tonight or tomorrow at the latest Sunday ..lol time seems to get away from me right now. I am excited about Sunday but nervous as well. They all know we are trying to pick and they wont know who until after and they know i want really honest comments from them not matter what it is to help me decided. With all of the breeders/handlers coming there will 100 yrs worth of knowledge in the room between us all and i have the least when it comes to goldens ...lol so i will be taking notes if we can't decided between 2 of the same sex we have 1 week to think long and hard before the first pup is due to leave.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

My goodness, Sunday sounds like fun. I would love to be a fly on the wall!! I hope everyone agrees and that you get to keep a lovely puppy. Great getting them to stack well now. Looking forward to the next batch of photos.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are lovely. In the second pic, it looks like Tessie is schooling them. "Now children, when all the people come on Sunday I want you on your very best manners." 

Have fun picking!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> My goodness, Sunday sounds like fun. I would love to be a fly on the wall!! I hope everyone agrees and that you get to keep a lovely puppy. Great getting them to stack well now. Looking forward to the next batch of photos.



I don't think we will all agree, i am going to listen with an open mind and note down all the pros and cons of each pup and then decide unless of course they all walk in and go "that one has to be shown". They did that with her last litter on 1 of males but i wasn't ready to keep one with having a 2 year old plus i was buying another pup from a litter but now i am able to deal with 2 pups. I still kick myself over that male pup because hes looks lovely now.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So we got some stack pics took just had chance to look at them. I am still bad at stacking pups i did try and focus more on legs then tails still haven't found anything that they really love as a treat so far i have tried hotdogs and meatballs which is what i use on my others ended up with cheese spread on a spoon which they licked which was only a tiny bit so ideas would be good with this bit. Still no picture of purple girl stacked she just doe not like my table at all. 

Black boy


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Blue boy ugh needed 10 characters


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

green girl .......


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Gray Girl.......


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Pink girl.........


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Red Boy...........


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They all lovely--I have no idea how I would be able to choose!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OutWest said:


> They all lovely--I have no idea how I would be able to choose!



Thanks I have no idea either they all have things I like. I don't think it will be black or purple. Purple hates the table with a passion all she does is lay and shake she fine with everything else so I don't think she would enjoy it as I tried stacking on the floor as well and it's the same thing. 
Black looks nice but I think his size is going to the problem. Which is a shame as black and green are the only ones that stack every time with or without a treat ( I like easy) blue is doing good at stacking now as well and I have already said to my husband if I had to pick between blue and red I would take blue he's not so much as a handful he plays but he's else gentle these are just my thoughts it could change come Sunday. This weekend they will all get their first coat trim nothing major just feet and tails I keep thinking they all have long tails but of course it's the hair length.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done with the photos. Not easy. I like black but he looks as though he will be big and chunky, perhaps not what you want. I prefer red to blue in these photos, but you know their characters best. I also really like pink girl's front. Stacking isn't everything. Movement counts for so much. You will have to get down on the floor and watch them from their level (not on grass) to really see what the feet and legs are doing. I used to spend hours doing this. Go away, come back watch again and usually end up with my first choice from when they were born. Have fun on Sunday. I look forward to hearing all about it. Maybe some one could make a video while you are all looking and talking together. Could be good to watch later for anything you miss on the day.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So the breeders have all been and took loads of pictures I am still waiting for the pictures to be sent to me but omg did they have my pups stacking good it put me to shame... Lol it took over 5 hrs of narrowing it down and there wasn't much in it. As soon as I have the pictures I will post it all here and tell you what was said about each one but I will say that it was a boy that was pick of the litter with the girl a very close second it turned out to be just tiny things that decided it between each pup and they were all thrilled with the whole litter because it was so even 1 even said that it isn't often you look at a litter this size and would be happy to walk away with any of them it is just slight things that set each part and even they may change over time. So as you can guess we are thrilled and fingers crossed we have picked the right ones.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Tough choices for sure! Cant wait to see more stacking pics!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

It seems to have gone really well. What lovely comments. I look forward to seeing the pictures and reading the remarks.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok so i couldn't wait that long to start telling you as i have pictures of 2 pups so far that was all she had time to sort out for me last night so here is pick of litter the boy we will be keeping (as i was told if i didn't i had lost my mind and all of them would buy him) and the comments i got as soon as they stood him on the table
They all looked in the pen and one said that one there pointing to blue so here is what i heard i know there was more but after hearing this about him i was just shocked and my husband was just going really. 

*Prime Paws Ice Storm* (that is the name i think matches him)- Pick of litter 
As soon as they stood him on the table all i heard was this is the one excellent neck,chest,topline,outstanding angles front and back, beautiful expression, love the head, good pigment and then they lifted and dropped the back end and lifted and dropped the front end ( i nearly died ) and all i heard was yes yes he is soild did you see how he kept his placement (that is where i got lost for a few as they were talking really fast) they placed him on the floor and i had him move about and he keeps his topline on the move tail stays at correct height, his head is up and he has good angles still good reach and looks lovely on the move and if he doesn't become a champion the judges are blind.. i had to laugh then as one of the people does judge goldens now for his pictures i have 3 in total i have to say he is so easy to stack with or without a treat for them anyway.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

This is the girl we will be keeping i have shorten this one down

*Prime Paws Snow Storm*- Pick girl she is slightly darker then her brother

Everything was excellent on her, neck,topline,angles,pigment,chest,head,on the move she kept her head up, angels and topline tail went a little high but not much and she was excited. they loved her expression and her coat she didn't stand as still but still stacked really good just needs to learn to stay still for longer comes with training. I had an offer from 1 breeder to buy her if i liked 2nd pick girl better because it was just the length of neck between the 2 top girls. I only have 1 picture of her on her own right now and then i have added a picture of both her and her brother next to each other on the table so you can see her face as well oh and we found the treat they liked cheese slices of all things


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are too cute! So I gather the boy was blue and the girl was..pink??


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos. What fantastic stacking. Blue boy looks so different from the photos a few days ago. I know what you mean. People they don't know who can just lift and drop a front or hind quarters into the correct position. Just great to watch. I love your two picks and you are going to have such fun. Did they chose puppies for themselves?


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> They are too cute! So I gather the boy was blue and the girl was..pink??


the boy was blue. the only things between him and red was blue was a little bit more stable and blue was a lot easier to stack that was it other then that they were the same.
The girl was actually grey. I was kinda shocked but then again i hadn't felt the pups over as i am the only one that can stack the pups even if it is pretty bad..lol


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Lovely photos. What fantastic stacking. Blue boy looks so different from the photos a few days ago. I know what you mean. People they don't know who can just lift and drop a front or hind quarters into the correct position. Just great to watch. I love your two picks and you are going to have such fun. Did they chose puppies for themselves?


I had an offer on the last girl which is great they are just waiting to hear from me i didn't make a final choice until today on the girls


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations--they are all beautiful dogs. I'm envious that you will be keeping two. That should make for a very lively household for about a year.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OutWest said:


> Congratulations--they are all beautiful dogs. I'm envious that you will be keeping two. That should make for a very lively household for about a year.



It makes for 1 now a part from the pups I have am 19 month old as well, and to think they tried to get me to take my time and to another of the girls back for a while so I would have 3 .. Not a chance I know my limits ... Lol


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So now I have 1 photo of another girl I am doing this one from my iPad so excuse any mistakes I make this is the only girl I have left. The photos are coming as and when so I will just keep posting them once they arrive.

Prime Paws Rain Storm - Pink girl - difference between her and pick girl was length of neck this one is a tiny bit short neck wise (just like her mum) and when stacked her angles don't stand out as much on her back legs .her and her sister look the same to me. This one is a firecracker you know when she's awake ... Lol


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photo again. I imagine this is pink girl.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Lovely photo again. I imagine this is pink girl.



Yes sorry I forgot to write that I will correct that now I know there was more then just 1 or 2 pics took of each dog I think it's just going to take some time to go through them all. There should be a normal stack pic and face shot of each pup, well I say all but not sure about purple they had the same trouble I did with her but I will see what I get sent


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So now I have the rest of the stack pictures

*Prime Paws Thunder Storm* - red boy - not quite as stable as the blue one , kept sitting other then that the same as blue








*Prime Paws Fire Storm* - black boy - little short on neck he was else short on the part near the tail totally forgot what they said it was called but it makes him look short on the back there was else a good chance he would be too big everything else was excellent








*Prime Paws Rain Storm* - here is the stacked pic of pink girl 








*Prime Paws Lightning Storm* - Green Girl - a little flat on the chest , has a ridge of hair up from her nose to between her eyes would need to be removed for show, knees look a little high, everything else was excellent 









There is no stack picture of purple who will be called *Prime Paws Sand Storm* but between them they got a good feel and if she would have stacked she would have given the other 2 top girls a run for their money she will not be shown as it is clear it is not for her but she will be a good family dog anyway along with a couple of the others. 

So we had some faults but over all the litter was good and we all are really happy. We took a big risk using a unproven male but it was worth it now we just need them to all pass the health checks Friday afternoon and then we wait until they are a year old for the first health tests to be done which we hope all the owners will do.

When I get all the photos I will post then as well i think it is just face shots left to come if i don't get them before the pups start to go i will make sure i take one i am else going to try to get a new stacked shot of each although i am sure they will not be as good as these. 

I forgot to say that they checked all the pups both in mentality and exterior, and helped us to confirm the type of homes they will do best in.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I came here just to look at the pictures tonight before I go to bed. Gives my a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos. You must be so happy with this lovely litter. I imagine the stud dog owner/breeder is too. Is she having one of them? Red boy looks good in that photo. So much choice. Pink girl is nice too.
Would any of your new owners be prepared to show if you found that their puppies turned out really well? I used to do this as you can't keep everything. Some even made their dogs up to Champion. I used to give handling classes with puppy fun time afterwards and tea and cakes for us!! At one Club championship show I had about 12 dogs/bitches there all owner handled. The English judge obviously did not know anyone and they were all well placed. She was amazed when I spoke with her and said they all came from my breeding. Her dog (imported from the US) was the grandfather or great grandfather of some of them!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Lovely photos. You must be so happy with this lovely litter. I imagine the stud dog owner/breeder is too. Is she having one of them? Red boy looks good in that photo. So much choice. Pink girl is nice too.
> Would any of your new owners be prepared to show if you found that their puppies turned out really well? I used to do this as you can't keep everything. Some even made their dogs up to Champion. I used to give handling classes with puppy fun time afterwards and tea and cakes for us!! At one Club championship show I had about 12 dogs/bitches there all owner handled. The English judge obviously did not know anyone and they were all well placed. She was amazed when I spoke with her and said they all came from my breeding. Her dog (imported from the US) was the grandfather or great grandfather of some of them!!



Thank you the owner of the stud dog wanted the grey girl really badly they were willing to skip the rest of my fee I owe them (which is 8400kr so quite a lot of money) and still pay for her but we are keeping her.pink is being held as long as possible as we had 1 girl not booked while she thinks about taking her she said she would have took red male but We only had one pup not booked and that was a girl and although I would love for another to be shown I won't tell another person that the male they booked was given to someone else. We only have 2 pups that are moving kinda close well it's still an hr drive and that is purple and black the other 2 red and green are moving 5 hrs away so I can't even offer to show them no one spoke of any plans to show just as pets so I don't think they will which is a shame but we have 2 that will and maybe a 3rd I could always be extra picky when it comes to her ... Lol it's not like we don't have the room but it would be nice to have her shown maybe I can find a co-owner or something we will see I already gave her a name I really liked incase


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

_"Prime Paws Lightning Storm - Green Girl - a little flat on the chest , has a ridge of hair up from her nose to between her eyes would need to be removed for show, knees look a little high, everything else was excellent"_

We call that a zipper here. My Tucker has one and I love it. (See sig pic) I think it gives him character.  I hadn't been aware it was considered a flaw. Would they really remove it?


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OutWest said:


> _"Prime Paws Lightning Storm - Green Girl - a little flat on the chest , has a ridge of hair up from her nose to between her eyes would need to be removed for show, knees look a little high, everything else was excellent"_
> 
> We call that a zipper here. My Tucker has one and I love it. (See sig pic) I think it gives him character.  I hadn't been aware it was considered a flaw. Would they really remove it?



As it's just the way the hair has grown the hair it would be trimmed when she had to be shown so you would not be able to see it so much. When I saw it the first time I didn't know it would be a flaw either but I have never seen it before and I guess I know why now. Personally I think it looks super cute on her she is so sweet and super smart when I am telling the pups to come she comes and she's always sat next to me when I am in the pen or when they are loose in house i will really miss her she has been my little girl right from the start. I will have to take a picture tomorrow as it's late here now and they are settled for the night. I will check you sig pic tomorrow using iPad and it doesn't show them.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is a pity they are going so far away. I suppose as I bred dogs in Switzerland which is not very big most of my buyers were maximum 3 hours away.
Gosh that is a big offer from the stud dog owner but you have made your decision. Maybe they will take Pink. I agree once you have promised a puppy to someone you cannot then sell him to someone else and tell people they cannot have a dog. I once had the President of Switzerland's adult son crying in my house as he wanted one of my puppies (his dog had just died) but they were all promised. I had to say no. A shame as he lived in our town and it would have been a good home.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is the picture of greens flaw/hair stripe on her face outwest ,she looks so cute I will have a better picture over the weekend of her face just took this quick this morning with the pad so you could see it. Well first time is booked the first pup will leave at 12.30pm (black) and purple leaves at 5pm if all goes well with their health checks tomorrow at 1.30pm on Sunday green will be leaving about 2pm red is due to stay till Tuesday because his owners are away on Norway till then and that will leave 3 with me after that pink will start her training along with the 2 I keep till we find her the right home or she goes to he other breeder


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I actually think the stripe is cute. I'm guessing it's just something cosmetic?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Green Girl*



OutWest said:


> _"Prime Paws Lightning Storm - Green Girl - a little flat on the chest , has a ridge of hair up from her nose to between her eyes would need to be removed for show, knees look a little high, everything else was excellent"_
> 
> We call that a zipper here. My Tucker has one and I love it. (See sig pic) I think it gives him character.  I hadn't been aware it was considered a flaw. Would they really remove it?


I think Green Girl is beautiful and I love her zipper. My Golden Retriever, Tucker, has a zipper. Can't believe it would need to be removed?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww it's such a cute zipper nose-Brinkley has one too! It's part of his personality!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I think its cute as well but i don't make the rules. Anyway she has a good home to go to with a lovely couple who don't care so i am sure she will still have it for years to come. It was only going to have to be trimmed if she was shown and they have no plans of that. I just have to be honest and explain to the people the faults like this so nothing is hidden i would rather have someone say no sorry we don't want that pup then for them to take the pup and not love them for who they are. When i decide it is time to have a litter i always do it on the understanding that i may have pups with me for months. ok this never happens but still it is better to see it that way then to think by the time they are 8 weeks old they will all have homes because you just never know.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the pups had their health check done today and they all passed it. So now they will start moving to their new homes tomorrow. We are thrilled with the litter and of course I will keep you posted on how things go. There will of course be more photos posted of the 2 we are keeping and as soon as I have actually names for them I will most them. I wanted to take this chance to say thank you to everyone for the advice and all the comments over the last 8 weeks and hope you have enjoyed taking this trip with us through the ups and downs of having a litter. Oh and some goods news purple stood on the table at last when she was getting her check up I was so proud of her but of course no one was around to get a picture hopefully I can get her to stand again before she leaves. I will be taking the final pictures of each pup after they are bath and touch up ready to go and will put them on this thread as well but I am sure I will have news and pictures as they grow as well.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for taking us on this wonderful journey with you. 
My pup is just a few weeks older so it is great to see the experience through a breeder's eyes. 

While I realise that you know how special these pups are the love and joy they bring to their families is immeasurable. Goldens make the world a better place. The work that you do is incredibly special. Congratulations on all the love and care that you have poured into these precious beauties.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

cazzy said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the pups had their health check done today and they all passed it. So now they will start moving to their new homes tomorrow. We are thrilled with the litter and of course I will keep you posted on how things go. There will of course be more photos posted of the 2 we are keeping and as soon as I have actually names for them I will most them. I wanted to take this chance to say thank you to everyone for the advice and all the comments over the last 8 weeks and hope you have enjoyed taking this trip with us through the ups and downs of having a litter. Oh and some goods news purple stood on the table at last when she was getting her check up I was so proud of her but of course no one was around to get a picture hopefully I can get her to stand again before she leaves. I will be taking the final pictures of each pup after they are bath and touch up ready to go and will put them on this thread as well but I am sure I will have news and pictures as they grow as well.


It's been a lot of fun watching them grow. Thank you for sharing that!

Be sure to tell each of the families about GRF and that, if they decide to join and tell us about their puppy, they should tell us which pup they adopted. I look forward to watching your two grow.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank YOU for sharing it with us! Cant wait to see your two ones grow up! Maybe you can get some of the others to join, that would be neat!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I love her and her little zipper nose!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I have told them about the forum so we will see.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

My house is so quiet now 4 puppies have left this weekend 1 left to go which will happen tuesday. We had some good and bad news yesterday pink has moved to her new home but it was not with the breeder i had hoped for but just a pet home she will be loved and spoiled as they had been looking for the right pup for over a yr and had already been to view 3 litters in the last few months. The good news is she is living only 30 mins from us so we have a very high chance of seeing her still which makes me really happy.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I bet it feels quiet with so many leaving at the same time. Good that Pink is so close. Maybe later on they might let you show her if you think it is worth it. People change their ideas especially if you take them to a show with you, maybe a family type club show, and they see that it can be fun. At least you will be able to have walks together and puppy play times. Thanks also for involving us all in this litter from the very beginning. It was great to read and see all the photos and there is a lot of information for anyone having a litter for the first time.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

It appears the 3 pups we have here ( red is going Tuesday) have found a new game when they are out of their pen I think it's called "scare me to death when I can't find them" and "get mum told to be quiet because she's barking at us and we can't be seen" I just know I am going to have my hands full for the next 6 months


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess it is time to end this thread and move to the puppy section with the 2 we are keeping. I already have the first pictures sent to us, but before i end this tomorrow i will post the last pictures we took of our pups before them left i thought it would be a nice closing to this story and of course you can stay up to date on all the pups in the puppy section.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That's a good idea. Love their bottoms under the cupboard!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So here are the last posts and last pics we took just before each pup left. Oh and i have just start a new thread in the puppy under 1 yr for the 2 we kept if anyone would like to check in now and then to see what happens here is a link http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...up-1-year/323545-introducing-snow-sammie.html 
i will post updates about the rest of the litter as well. I think i got a little better at the standing in these the last pic is one in his new home.In some of the pictures it appears the pups look weird but all that is about is that i didn't check how close hubby was when taking them he seems to think he has to be right on top of us even with me keeping saying i have software to zoom in ,might have to get a spray bottle of water and spray him every time he gets to close ..lol might learn then

*Prime Paws Fire Storm aka Manne or Black male pup*


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

*Prime Paws Lightning Storm *aka Green girl do not know her pet name yet


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

*Prime Paws Rain Storm* aka pink girl no pet name yet


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

*Prime Paws Sand Storm aka Nellie aka Purple girl*
so purple i kinda got purple to stack before she left if we had more time i think she would have got it in the end


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Prime Paws Thunder Storm aka Ludde aka red male


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Such lovely puppies! Thanks for sharing them! Will have to check out the other thread!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This has been such an amazing thread to read. Thank you so much for sharing this journey with us.


----------

